# What sxs



## TAMUGfisher12 (Mar 31, 2009)

I am looking at buying a sxs in the near future. I would use it for hunting in west Texas (Ozona) during hunting season and playing at dso and general Sam's in the summer. I am looking at can am commander, polaris ranger or Kawasaki Teryx. I don't want a 4 seater. Just something that can be functional and fun. Any thoughts or words of advise? I have never owned a sxs btw. Thanks 2cool. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

Go sit in each and if you can ride in them. They all have their strengths and weaknesses just like truck brands. I have a buddy that had a RZR 900 XP and sold it for a Canam Maverick and now is selling that for a Ranger. He claims he wants one for more utility rather than just sport. We also have 2 guys with Ranger crew 800s on our deer lease. Hotrod on this board has all Polaris sxs. I know a guy at work with an arctic cat and another who is buying the Honda Pioneer. I myself am buying the new RZR 1000 in a couple of months. One thing to take into account is Canam is high on their services. My buddy's first service on his Maverick was $850 and the first service on my future RZR is only $350.


----------



## TAMUGfisher12 (Mar 31, 2009)

I did not realize that the service was that much more expensive of a Can Am. I will keep that in mind as the time gets closer. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Night Trout (Jun 19, 2006)

For the cost of service that is dealer specific not brand specific. I have a can am commander and my first service cost is $375. Like was stated above, go ride in a bunch of them and decide what you like about each of them and make up your own mind. Dont take others words for it, most will bash everything but the one they drive and then tell you how awesome it is. I personally dont care for the look and feel of the Trexx, the ranger was a great machine but did not feel sporty enough for my off season trail riding. The RZR and Maverick were both great machines but both had limited to no bed space and no trailer hitch. The same went for the wild cat. I personally found that my best option was the commander xt1000. Since owning I have found a few things I dont like but still feel it was the best fit for me. Do your self a favor and go to fourm sites for each machine and see what problems each owner is having with their machine and then filter out what is self induced and what is a factory issue. That and riding in each machine will be the best way for you to decide on what is best for you.


----------



## kyle2601 (Oct 23, 2008)

I own two rzr 900xp's and I love them both. While I have had my share of issues with the reverse chain breaking in one of them twice and having to replace the lower end on the engine and now having to fix the top end on the same engine I can't put all the blame on Polaris as much as I can the adult beverages that are consumed while riding around in the mud. Plus axles and brake pads and normal wear stuff. I am hard on my machine and have abused it bad. My other on the other hand is wife driven and she has only broke the same axle twice. Other than that I service my own machines and upgrades. I can tell you first hand if you take one to the dealer you never know who is working on your machine and what kind of day they are having. I never want some kid touching mine and not put the oil filter back on or not adding oil or something really stupid. 
I am looking at selling one of mine and getting a can am maverick in the near future only because it looks bad lifted and has a little more room and more comfortable in the cockpit. 
You can add a trailer hitch to all side by sides these days for little money and even cheaper to make you own. Winch options are limitless as I mounted a 12k truck winch to mine. No matter what you buy, always sit in it and ride it if you can. Look them all over and decide what is best for you. If I had the money I would have one of each.


----------



## TAMUGfisher12 (Mar 31, 2009)

A lot of good advice. Sounds like a start is to read more on the forums and go sit in and test drive if possible. If I come across anything else I will definitely ask. I appreciate all of the input and advise. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

I own all Polaris as well, Razor 800, 900, and Ranger crew. Even had the Polaris 850 4 wheeler. I did my research, all the bikes have their problems. Top out of all were the Polaris and Can Am. Only reason I never bought Can Am, they are way over priced, if it has a code come up or a problem it has to go to the dealer, unless you buy the 5k scan too. Their parts are twice as expensive. And the kicker for me was, half the Can Ams that ride with us or I have seen never truly lock in 4x4. I believe they have the worse 4x4 system on the market. I researched for months before I bought my first Polaris, even though I wanted the Renegade. To this day, I see the Mav 1000 still only spinning 3 wheels

This past Saturday, I took this pic, actually several. Notice Ken was hammering on his 1000 thru the mud hole, notice the pass side front not slinging any mud, it was vise verse all the way thru that hole. The tire with least resistance was the one spinning. Then look at 2nd pic.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

In my opinion, the Razor 1000 is at the top right now. I have driven all of them, Comanders, Razors, and the Mavericks. The Cadillac by far is the Razor 1000. It drives and rides like nothing else Ive driven. Its very comfortable as well. If you can test drive one, do it. I compare it to a Baja truck. You see them flying over hills and bumps, and the bike never moves, it lets the suspension do all the work. It has a $18,250 price tag. But if you want the best of the best right now, this machine is it. 

Let me know, I have a couple of hook ups at two dealers that sell both Polaris and Can Am.


----------



## Night Trout (Jun 19, 2006)

High-Performance UTV Comparison Chart
MachinePriceTop Features
Arctic Cat Wildcat X$18,499Five-link rear suspension and 23-position Fox Podium shocks
Can-Am Maverick X rs$18,799101-hp Rotax engine, Tri-Mode Dynamic Power Steering
Spec Chart
2014 Polaris RZR XP 1000 EPS
Price: $19,999

Read more: http://www.atvrideronline.com/quads/1013_2014_polaris_rzr_xp_1000_eps/index.html#ixzz2uL8d3GVw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Night Trout (Jun 19, 2006)

http://www.atvrideronline.com/atv_reviews/index.htmlHere is a good place to read comparisons on 2014 UTV.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Arctic Cat is not even in the same league as these bikes. And the 18,250$ is out the door price from my buddy Nate in Alabama for a new razor 1000. $550 shipped to your door.


----------



## Night Trout (Jun 19, 2006)

Night Trout said:


> http://www.atvrideronline.com/atv_reviews/index.htmlHere is a good place to read comparisons on 2014 UTV.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Sorry broken link.....

http://www.atvrideronline.com/atv_reviews/index.html


----------



## printman (May 31, 2008)

I have the RZR1000 and it is great but I also have the Honda Pioneer 700-4. These are complete oposites but it just depends on what you are going to do with them. I use the RZR for dunes not mud and I use the Honda for my ranch.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Nice toys Printman!


----------



## printman (May 31, 2008)

Thanks Hotrod. That RZR is my first sxs and it is a blast. That Honda is so perfect for slow crawl with trailer around my property.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

You picked a hell of a first sidexside! The 1000 is the best machine on the market right now. The ride is phenomenal


----------



## printman (May 31, 2008)

Hotrod said:


> You picked a hell of a first sidexside! The 1000 is the best machine on the market right now. The ride is phenomenal


I have had a bunch of fast toys but I think this is one of my favorites.


----------

